# what gender? please help opinions wanted!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Please give your opinion on the buff, male or female? I'd really love some opinions! So here's some pictures, what do you think?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Silkies are so hard to tell! I can't tell you definitely on either, although the dark one looks female to me. One clue that may help you - the males get little spikes of single feathers/fluff, coming out of their crests. The silkie breeders I know call these spikes streamers.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes I'm positive the dark one is female it's the buff I'm wondering about. But her hair is getting round like the dark one so I have a feeling she a she. Her head is much rounder than my silkie cockerel was!


----------

